# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Prealerta en Cofrentes

## Xuquer

La apertura de una válvula de alivio/seguridad de la central nuclear de Cofrentes ha obligado esta tarde a declarar la prealerta de emergencia y a disminuir la potencia del reactor, con lo que se ha logrado el cierre de la válvula y se ha dado por finalizada la prealerta

EFE Según informa el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) en un comunicado, el titular de la central nuclear ha comunicado al CSN, siguiendo el procedimiento reglamentario, que a las 17:03 horas se ha producido la apertura de una válvula de alivio/seguridad, lo que ha supuesto la declaración de prealerta de emergencia.

El titular ha procedido a disminuir la potencia del reactor, con lo que ha logrado el cierre de la citada válvula, de manera que se ha declarado el fin de la prealerta de emergencia a las 17:09 horas.

Según las mismas fuentes, todos los sistemas de seguridad de la instalación ha funcionado según lo previsto y el titular está analizando las causas del incidente, mientras que el suceso no ha supuesto riesgo alguno para las personas ni para el medio ambiente.


Fuente: http://www.levante-emv.com/secciones...vula-seguridad

----------

